# factory exhaust



## volksmech1 (Jan 4, 2006)

does anyone have the factory exhuast for a 2004 automatic all road with the 2.7tt? mine got cut off by some ****ing thief the other night. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Check the group buy over at QW.

http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/msgs/58568.phtml


----------

